

Apache Drill announces v1.0 - bsg75
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_announces76

======
zzalpha
So... an open source foundation putting out software press releases is a thing
now.

Interesting(tm).

~~~
jherrick
Better communication related to software releases is "a good thing".

~~~
zzalpha
It's just very very odd. I don't see clear evidence of a corporation backing
this project (certainly the website doesn't make clear mention of one), and
yet the release is being pitched as though the project is being run by a
business. They even claim to have a "Vice President of Apache Drill", whatever
that means.

Is there a company backing Drill that I'm not aware of? Or is it genuinely a
community project? I mean, it cites "Forest Hill, MD" which implies a
headquarters of some kind... but it's not at all clear.

This matters. It matters for users and companies that use the product, and for
developers contributing. Is there some company with tight control over the
development path (with all the potential attendant risks)? Are there options
for third party support?

Or is this just another community project that's being dressed up as something
else?

~~~
ted_dunning
Apache has a number of vice-presidents. The reason is that making a release
establishes that the Apache Software Foundation is standing behind the release
and the licensing. The policy is that this requires the imprimatur of a
corporate officer, thus each project has a VP who can sign off on releases.

